# Sara - where are you?



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Has anyone herd from Sara?? 

She sent me a message through my website about some issues she was having. I have sent her a couple emails with no response and haven't seen where she has been logged on in quite sometime. I just had another local breeder contact me that is also worried about her and hasn't heard from her......

So if you are around - I am worried about you - if anyone has herd from her please let me know that she is ok.

Thanks


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't heard from her :shrug: I have been wondering where she was for awhile now.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I know that she had something bad happen because of what she sent me - but no one has heard from her since, and I was going to help her out and offered my help - but have not heard back.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh no. Sounds scary. I wonder if anyone has her phone number. 

(reminds me I need to let my family know that if something were ever to happen to me they need to inform you all)


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You know Stacey, I was thinking the same thing. Or else how would you guys know!?!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

last time she "disappeared" for a bit I called the breeder that she got Holly from (which I also had bought from) and got her phone number and left a message then she came on line a few days later - but for her to leave me a guestbook message on my website and then not return my email and hasn't been on here for a while - I am starting to get worried. Another person that she talks to that is mutual between us hasn't heard from her either. So I am getting VERY worried.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I read her guestbook entry and besides being sad for her I am not to concerned. That was just a week ago and I suppose she is keeping her distance for a reason. :shrug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I just read it as well, how sad. But I don't think I would get too worried just yet.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have tried to get ahold of her prior to this also with no luck


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well in the past I know she was living on their land but not at home and would be without internet for a while till she came home.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK you guys. You can not keep saying how sad, and leaving the rest of us concerned. I will just pray for her. I do remember that yes she was going to be living in a home where her goats were and if I remember right she was going to be by herself. I just hope all is fine. 
Prayers to you Sara ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I just read her guest book entry on Allisons website.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Stacey. Allison, Nice web site.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Sweetgoats - it is always a daily thing in progress. It still is not exactly how I want it - but I keep messing with it and tweaking it~


----------

